
HN top-100 sorted by karma per day - matthodan
http://spreadsheets.google.com/pub?key=tdq24fRDQTWXKJM1uNn3Cdg&output=html
======
vlad
Very misleading. Does not account for point inflation over the years (when a
15 point article or comment was equivalent to 230 points now.) There is not
much one can infer from simply dividing points by days registered.

Maybe we need to find out the average point total of the top 20 comments
(separately, articles) for each month before calculating anything else. Would
pg or the search.yc guy(s) be able to calculate these numbers?

~~~
chengmi
SearchYC doesn't scrape the user pages containing the account creation date.
We could generate numbers based on days since the user's first post, though.

------
DanielBMarkham
Upvoted for pointless use of data to create a graph that involves me.

------
tptacek
Whoah. It's my navel! It looks beautiful in that shade of blue!

------
johnnybgoode
To clarify, it looks like this is the HN top 100 by karma, sorted by
karma/day, not the top 100 posters by karma/day.

------
ivankirigin
Some names of people confirmed to be idiots from their comments pop out. I
wish I could just hide them.

~~~
run4yourlives
That's an interesting stance.

If a user "respected" enough to get into the top 100 is saying things that you
don't want to read, there are only two real possibilities:

1\. The community (or a large sub-section)is full of idiots.

2\. You are the "idiot". (quotes for a reason - I'm not calling you an idiot.)

2\. Can be clarified as: perhaps this is a message you need to hear/are not
understanding. I always read these comments extra, in the view of bettering
myself.

I find it interesting that your response is to ignore them. Why?

~~~
ivankirigin
Trolls should be ignored.

Generally, people who consistently spew inflammatory and poorly reasoned
garbage rarely yield edifying conversation. I'd rather not waste my time.

~~~
run4yourlives
By that definition though, those people wouldn't be in the top 100 would they?
Regardless, don't you as a member of the community have the responsibility to
down-mod trolls? By simply ignoring them, you don't alter the S to N ratio
any...

~~~
ivankirigin
Stupid people that post a lot will get in the top 100. That's exactly who I'm
talking about. They aren't explicitly trolls, just de facto.

~~~
pg
I wonder if the leaderboard should be ranked by karma x average comment score.

~~~
staunch
I don't think it's a bad idea to have more than one table on the leaderboard.
Having one "overall" table is nice, but having a bunch more stats would be
fun.

~~~
pg
Ok, the leaders page now shows both total karma and the average for recent
comments.

~~~
run4yourlives
It would be cool if you could choose the column to use for ordering.

Rather enlightening though... I found myself instantly hitting the comment
threads of users with recent comment averages > 10.

------
10ren
I thought this was going to be the submissions of a day, sorted by karma, and
the top 100 of those. i.e. _HN top-100_ submissions _(sorted by karma) per
day_

I've been hoping for such a list, because it would enable me to catch a day's
top stories without having to check in throughout the day. This would help
reduce the time I spend on the site...

The " _best - Highest voted recent links_ " extends over at least 8 days. It's
not restricted to the last 24 hours. (It looks like the same ranking algorithm
as the frontpage with less gravity (no, I'm not going to download the source
just to check that).

------
slice
I'm not sure, exactly, to which discussion does that contribute.

~~~
Dilpil
It might be more appropriate if the names were removed.

~~~
jrockway
Why? The raw data is linked from the top of every page:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/leaders>

------
jrockway
Only 10 karma per day. I do not feel as addicted now.

It is interesting that so few people contribute so much; the community feels
bigger than it is. But I think it is mostly "the regulars" and the occasional
random commenter. I wonder what Reddit is like.

BTW, it's weird that Google does not have a "fork this document" feature. I
don't want to request write access; I just want to play with a copy for
myself. (Actually, I just want to sort things.)

~~~
unalone
Reddit's an odd combination. Certain subreddits have notorious characters:
There's S2S2S2S2S2, and MercurialMadnessMan, and RedDyeNumber4, to pick a few
from memory, that appear in places like AskReddit or SuicideWatch. There are
certain people notorious for certain memes, like P-Dub, and there are the
famous troll accounts like 911was_an_inside_job, and there's karmanaut, who in
3 months built up more karma than anybody else on the side. There's also the
redditjetblue community, which is where I think the "celebrities" are.

In communities like /r/funny, however, there are enormous masses. Some names
stand out more—I wonder if my alias there does—but that's more subjective and
less of a closed-off community.

~~~
jacquesm
I'm impressed that you can even remember users from such a huge community.

I've been a long time member of /., first as a lurker, then finally posting a
bit and getting more involved, but I only know the names there when I see
them, not recalling them by heart like you do.

On HN it's fairly easy to recognize on sight a few hundred or so, and to be
able to recall several 10's at least, but it feels more like a 'hackers
village' than a city.

Right now I figure about 7500 active users on HN, but, again, my measuring
methods are somewhat approximate so take that with a huge lump of salt.

If it grew to 'city scale' (say 50K+ active members) that feeling would
completely change, most of the posts would be from members that you would not
recognize.

It has occurred to me that it is very well possible that PGs strategy is based
on keeping HN manageable, and to ruthlessly prune that which does not belong
in the hedge is a pretty good way of achieving that.

Over time the quality should go up, not down if you keep at it consistently.
Hard to tell if that's happening though, not sure what kind of metric you'd
have to come up with to discount for the growth of the site vs the quality of
the comments.

That's a pretty subjective issue.

~~~
unalone
In the case of Reddit, remember that the site is built to fracture into mini-
communities. Once you get involved in one or two, you meet all the people
there, and remember them as they show up elsewhere.

P-Dub was easy to notice because for a few months, _every_ time he posted five
people would reply to him telling him to do his homework. And karmanaut was
similar, because his replies got such insane upvotes compared to other people.
His legend was self-propagating.

S2S2S2S2S2, on the other hand, was one of the founders of SuicideWatch. Last
year I made a handful of calls to local police stations when people who
threatened to kill themselves were in my area. I'm still impressed that three
people were able to have such a positive and widespread influence.

------
bh23ha
The Karma vs Days scatter plot is in absolute terms, and the karma outliers
skew it so much it's hard to place anyone who's not an outlier.

------
atamyrat
I think karma/(comments+submissions posted) will make much more sense than
karma per day.

~~~
mr_luc
Which is, I believe, what searchyc.com shows you when you search on a
username.

Or, rather more usefully, it shows you the average for comments and
submissions separately.

...

"Usefully" in only the most abstract sense of the word ...

/me sheepishly gets back to work.

------
jacquesm
karma = odometer. This graph really proves that.

If you would make the ranking based on quality of postings (which I think is
more useful) it would look like this:

    
    
      +---------+-----------------+
      | ratio   | username        |
      +---------+-----------------+
      | 15.7917 | sivers          | 
      | 10.5652 | keyist          | 
      |  8.4536 | pg              | 
      |  8.4000 | justinweiss     | 
      |  8.3203 | lbrandy         | 
      |  8.1111 | jl              | 
      |  7.7149 | patio11         | 
      |  7.7005 | randomwalker    | 
      |  7.6548 | mdasen          | 
      |  7.5489 | old-gregg       | 
      |  7.2623 | mojombo         | 
      |  7.1552 | tjic            | 
      |  7.1143 | ironkeith       | 
      |  7.0633 | ajg1977         | 
      |  6.9412 | nixy            | 
      |  6.9394 | jcsalterego     | 
      |  6.8571 | pavs            | 
      |  6.5385 | thedob          | 
      |  6.5345 | Eliezer         | 
      |  6.5000 | malte           | 
      |  6.4933 | niyazpk         | 
      |  6.3125 | sama            | 
      |  6.2870 | michael_nielsen | 
      |  6.2804 | lionhearted     | 
      |  6.2759 | bentoner        | 
      |  6.2020 | evdawg          | 
      |  6.1639 | defunkt         | 
      |  6.0917 | martythemaniak  | 
      |  6.0598 | chaosmachine    | 
      |  6.0310 | zain            | 
      |  5.8735 | JoelSutherland  | 
      |  5.8716 | adamhowell      | 
      |  5.8644 | ryanwaggoner    | 
      |  5.8364 | endtwist        | 
      |  5.8113 | nixme           | 
      |  5.7196 | gabrielroth     | 
      |  5.6400 | cjoh            | 
      |  5.6296 | tc              | 
      |  5.5926 | curtis          | 
      |  5.5401 | anuraggoel      | 
      |  5.5313 | boundlessdreamz | 
      |  5.4784 | TomOfTTB        | 
      |  5.4626 | cperciva        | 
      |  5.4286 | andres          | 
      |  5.4000 | unfoldedorigami | 
      |  5.3889 | kn0thing        | 
      |  5.3783 | edw519          | 
      |  5.3415 | thinkzig        | 
      |  5.2716 | raganwald       | 
      |  5.2364 | paul            | 
      |  5.2208 | smanek          | 
      |  5.2105 | shimon          | 
      |  5.1569 | bokonist        | 
      |  5.1364 | brentb          | 
      |  5.1277 | bouncingsoul    | 
      |  5.0909 | mqt             | 
      |  5.0566 | jim-greer       | 
      |  5.0556 | mjtokelly       |
      |  5.0424 | pc              |
      |  5.0417 | crocus          |
      |  5.0343 | ckinnan         |
      |  5.0323 | dilanj          |
      |  5.0000 | jeeringmole     |
      |  4.9848 | abstractbill    |
      |  4.9690 | tdavis          |
      |  4.9569 | jbyers          |
      |  4.9529 | spencerfry      |
      |  4.9457 | absconditus     |
      |  4.9421 | amix            |
      |  4.9286 | ksvs            |
      |  4.9254 | luckystrike     |
      |  4.9245 | fleaflicker     |
      |  4.9167 | Mystalic        |
      |  4.9020 | kennyroo        |
      |  4.8857 | joao            |
      |  4.8658 | menloparkbum    |
      |  4.8621 | timr            |
      |  4.8571 | shalmanese      |
      |  4.8403 | marcusbooster   |
      |  4.8333 | jkkramer        |
      |  4.8188 | daeken          |
      |  4.8113 | TimothyFitz     |
      |  4.8040 | plinkplonk      |
      |  4.8000 | jefffoster      |
      |  4.7962 | acangiano       |
      |  4.7716 | sachinag        |
      |  4.7545 | halo            |
      |  4.7500 | lackbeard       |
      |  4.7491 | nir             |
      |  4.7486 | tsally          |
      |  4.7434 | shadytrees      |
      |  4.7429 | imgabe          |
      |  4.7342 | ionfish         |
      |  4.7301 | mixmax          |
      |  4.7265 | swombat         |
      |  4.7222 | wolfish         |
      |  4.7209 | kalvin          |
      |  4.6970 | alecst          |
      |  4.6875 | forsaken        |
      +---------+-----------------+

~~~
matthodan
What is the math behind the "ratio" column?

~~~
jacquesm
sum(commentpoints) / ncomments

~~~
blasdel
Where do you get the points for comments alone?

Karma accumulated for posting links is almost completely meritless due to the
way the site discourages editorial, is built around multiple-submission, and
then gives the karma to the first past the post.

Feature request: Make the primary karma count reflect comments and text posts
only, making link post karma a secondary figure.

~~~
jacquesm
See below. It'll take a while to collect though.

And I fully agree with your feature request.

------
arfrank
Just to note that PG is not on this list. I believe it is because he
intentionally keeps himself off the leaders page. I recall reading something a
while back.

~~~
jacquesm
PG would weigh in at 47.7 points per day. Not that it matters, but just in
case you're curious.

------
chrischen
I have 4.413, but I'm not the list!

------
swift_coder
I don't see pg on the list.

~~~
tsally
Isn't it obvious why?

